# Anyone seeing many squirrels?



## Mattval (Jan 7, 2021)

Not seeing alot of squirrels down here in South Ga.   
Any other reports?


----------



## sb1010 (Jan 7, 2021)

I've been seeing about normal amount in Paulding and Bartow county.  But I see more small squirrels probably younger ones.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 7, 2021)

Had about 60 in Nov in front of my stand. Went the other day and didn't see not one.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 7, 2021)

sb1010 said:


> I've been seeing about normal amount in Paulding and Bartow county.  But I see more small squirrels probably younger ones.


Those are the best frying squirrels!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 7, 2021)

they stay in the hickory trees at my house.  I see 6 to 8 every morning when I open the front door


----------



## Railroader (Jan 8, 2021)

Found a public land spot the other day with dozens of "good" nests, piles of pine cone cuttins', stash holes, scratchins', chewed acorns, the works...

The Kid killed ONE. 

If we had been carrying walking sticks instead of guns, we'd have seen 20...


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 8, 2021)

Get you a fox tail and mount it on a twitch stick. Get still in the area you found for about 20 min. then twitch that tail a bit. They are watching you, but that tail will bring them out barking and flagging back. I use an old king skunk tail - never failed me.
I normally hunt with my .45 muzzle loader so I have to wait a bit between squirrels and the next twitch. Funny though, seems in the early part of the season they come to check the smoke out, not so late season.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 8, 2021)

I like that idea AH!  Might just give her a try...

We didn't have time the other day to wait em out, had to try and walk up what we could...I suspect if we can get in there early some nice morning and set up, we'll score.


----------



## Chillimack (Jan 8, 2021)

I've been lucky lately jump-stalking along trails with a shotgun.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2021)

Chillimack said:


> I've been lucky lately jump-stalking along trails with a shotgun.


Fire breaks are also good for that style of hunting.They often are plowed along the border between pines and hardwoods.


----------



## Swamphox (Jan 10, 2021)

The land I hunt in Oglethorpe co is home to multiple raptors and thereby the squirrel population is decreasing.  I see A LOT in Gwinnett.  If youve got a good air rifle youd be fine there.  In jefferson theyre more active on sunny low wind days, especially near a full moon


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 11, 2021)

Most of the sows have been bred and are either in the den or real close by it. I kill mostly boars this time of year.


----------



## menhadenman (Jan 11, 2021)

Man, here I thought bad juju got me. Took my daughter out for a few miles of hiking with our 22s. Acorns everywhere, only heard one and saw another on drive out (Union Co. up north).


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 11, 2021)

Put a raptor in the trees. Squirrels will show themselves as they are avoiding 250+psi of squirrel crushing pressure applied by needle tipped talons. Since October, we haven't came out of the woods empty handed. Belle here has caught 49 heads of game, 3 rabbits and 46 squirrels.


----------



## menhadenman (Jan 11, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Put a raptor in the trees. Squirrels will show themselves as they are avoiding 250+psi of squirrel crushing pressure applied by needle tipped talons. Since October, we haven't came out of the woods empty handed. Belle here has caught 49 heads of game, 3 rabbits and 46 squirrels.



Now that is pretty sweet!


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Jan 11, 2021)

you got to get in the thick stuff right now for greys,   the open big hardwoods the food is gone. The food should be better not on the edges of the thick stuff and like someone said they are hanging closer to their dens.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 12, 2021)

Saw tons of them all during the deer season.  We will see what happens Saturday.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jan 12, 2021)

Went this past Saturday afternoon on our Oglethorpe county property that was covered up with them during deer season and only spotted a few but didn't get any shots. Went Sunday morning at my in-laws which is always a great spot and killed 8 between 2 of us. A little slower than I anticipated for going this soon after deer season but a good time nonetheless!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2021)

We were squirrel hunting on the sc/ga line a couple weeks ago. Plenty of squirrels, but they were only moving good before 9am and after 4pm. None at all moving through the midday hours.


----------



## Esau (Jan 12, 2021)

I love to hunt squirrels. I have been at it now for over 50 years. I have found this time of year it is all about the weather. If it is cold, windy, or raining, the squirrels do what I do and stay in. When it turns off warmer and pretty they run around.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 13, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Put a raptor in the trees. Squirrels will show themselves as they are avoiding 250+psi of squirrel crushing pressure applied by needle tipped talons. Since October, we haven't came out of the woods empty handed. Belle here has caught 49 heads of game, 3 rabbits and 46 squirrels.
> View attachment 1059920


What are some tips on finding / training a Raptor?


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 14, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> What are some tips on finding / training a Raptor?



We are the highest regulated sport in all of the USA. It took me close to a year of studying, test taking, building the birds chamber, acquiring all legal equipment, obtaining a sponsor, having it all inspected by a DNR Game Warden....the list is long and is something that cannot be done in a week or a few months.

In a nutshell, this shows what it takes to legally posses raptors for falconry
https://gafalconryassociation167829130.wordpress.com/becoming-a-falconer/

Where are you located, spotlite?


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 17, 2021)

Made 6 trees today with Pearl. Popped 3 and missed the rest they were really jumping. Been hunting from 5 most afternoons. Working between hardwood and pines.


----------



## Swamphox (Jan 26, 2021)

Decent number in Oglethorpe friday.  Killed 2 in half an hr or so.  Didnt have more time.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jan 26, 2021)

They have all come to our birdfeeders.  I wish they would go back to your place.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 26, 2021)

!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 26, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Put a raptor in the trees. Squirrels will show themselves as they are avoiding 250+psi of squirrel crushing pressure applied by needle tipped talons. Since October, we haven't came out of the woods empty handed. Belle here has caught 49 heads of game, 3 rabbits and 46 squirrels.
> View attachment 1059920


I am sooo jealous. 

I love birds.   

Would love to get into falconry.  My daughter keeps sending me links about the process of getting one.

Too afraid I wouldn't have the time.

I might as well just get another blue headed pionus parrot.   Mine was 23 when she died.  We only had her 4-5 years and that bird was a gem.


----------



## ugajay (Jan 26, 2021)

Oldstick said:


> !!!


Now that's a fun time right there!!! Congrats


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m gonna go slosh around this evening maybe they will be hungry and moving after this rain


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 27, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I am sooo jealous.
> 
> I love birds.
> 
> ...


Your from Athens!? Dude im like 7 miles East of Hwy 78, get with me and come hawking with us! Bring your daughter, too. This is a very social sport. My bird follows me and my dog, she doesn't pay attention to anyone else who may be wit us.


----------



## Swamphox (Jan 27, 2021)

Ive been checking out broad river wma.  They did a controlled burn last friday.  Tons of mast.  No tree rats in 2 trips.  Lots of hawks tho.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 27, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Your from Athens!? Dude im like 7 miles East of Hwy 78, get with me and come hawking with us! Bring your daughter, too. This is a very social sport. My bird follows me and my dog, she doesn't pay attention to anyone else who may be wit us.


What a generous offer.


YES!


----------



## antharper (Jan 27, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> What a generous offer.
> 
> 
> YES!


You want regret it , I went with a friend a few years ago and my daughter still talks about it !


----------



## Mattval (Jan 28, 2021)

During this time of year would a squirrel dog be the most beneficial?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 28, 2021)

Mattval said:


> During this time of year would a squirrel dog be the most beneficial?


Yes...see post #26


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 28, 2021)

Mattval said:


> During this time of year would a squirrel dog be the most beneficial?



Yes, plus at least two young tennis players and some younger adults to chase the dogs all over the woods.  Then maybe one 63 year old grandpa, trying to keep up for an hour or two, and to holler "Knock him out John...., won't be long!!!  

Like others mentioned, the action really picks up the last couple hours of daylight.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't have a dog or a hawk but I'm going Saturday morning! Actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 30, 2021)

After getting 8 last 10 days in front,only one shows now(pass).
Went hiking through woods mile off AT-nothing.


----------



## Tigertear (Jan 31, 2021)

I've gotten a few just below warner robins area recently. Going again this week. Where you located?


----------

